# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Yunanlılardan Çocuklara atış talimi

## ceydaaa

untitled1.jpg(Yunan doktor anlatıyor) Uşak yakınlarındaki köyde Türk kadınları, çocuklar ve yaşlılar camiye kapanmıştı. Bizim bazı askerler durumu farketti. Tüm pis heriflerin yapacağı gibi caminin kapısını kırıp kadınlara tecavüz edecekleri yerde, topladıkları otları yakıp caminin pencerisinden içeri attılar. Dumandan insanlar dışarı koşuştular, o zaman da bizim reziller kadın ve çocuklara atış talim tahtası imiş gibi ateş etmeye başladılar

----------

